# Beethoven's Coriolan Overture, Star Wars Music Video



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi everyone! Some of you may remember my Lord of the Rings + Der Ring des Nibelungen music video series from about six months ago. Now I've spent about 50 hours during the last three weeks putting this new video together, which is about the same time it took me to assemble the entire 98 minute LOTR/Wagner series.

I create these videos as a way of expressing the emotion I feel surrounding both the music and the films. I use the film to express the music and the music to express the film. This video was particularly enjoyable to make because structurally I was in Beethoven's hands, which of course ensured a divine outcome in that area!

Even if you don't like the Star Wars prequels, I think you can pretend that you like them during this video. You can certainly pretend that there was no bad dialog in the films. You can feel the story with the depth of Beethoven! That was my main purpose here.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done. I especially thought the ending was effective. My goodness, there were a lot of people looking at each other, and just looking!


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

It is a good effort. You have choreographed well. I have two observations on both the efforts made by you.
1. On the Wagner with the Lord of the Rings - Though it is a mammoth effort on your part, Wagner's inspiration is the dark ring of the German folk heroes and Brunnhilde and is not reminiscent of hobbitland or the elves. Howard shore's work for the Peter Jackson classic is sufficient in itself and it is one of the best scoring ever done for films.
2. Beethoven's Coriolanus is once again about the vain attempts of Coriolan against the Roman ego and not for any futuristic colony warfare. The adaptation is good but selection is questionable. Once again, John Williams has done a capable job even with the music to the prequels and in this case The Phantom Menace.

I won't even suggest any replacements for the above classics as it will be close to blasphemy against the great work done by Shore and Williams.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know; I think it's well done. I got so fed up with the first two movies that I didn't even bother with the last one. So now at least I don't have to sit through the third one, and Beethoven makes anything tolerable.


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

I totally agree that John Williams' scores to the prequels are absolutely masterful. They are some of my favorite pieces of music, stand alone.

In matching the Beethoven Coriolan Overture to the prequels, I was thinking of it more on an emotional level than a literal story-crossover level. I was also hoping to draw out of the prequel footage the deeper elements of the story, to show classical musicians that there is depth in those films.

I wasn't so much saying that the music matches the Films as they are.. but that it matches the epic scope of the tale on an emotional level, and I used selected footage from the films that would best give off that impression.

I did emotionally follow the programmatic structure of the overture. War is war, tenderness is tenderness, and when Coriolanus finally gives in to tenderness at the end but it's too late... this was matched by Anakin having a flashback to being a young boy, but then it's too late to turn back to the light side. Same thing.

I wasn't concerned with the similarities between the story of Coriolanus and the story of Anakin on a surface level... but on a conceptual, emotional level I thought it was a perfect fit. Obviously.. haha.. or I wouldn't have spent 50 hours creating that video.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I understand what you are doing, and I think your video helped me appreciate the drama written into Beethoven's work better.


----------

